# Groups of adjectives.



## paradoxa4

Hello.

How do I know whether an adjective belongs to the first or the second group? I don't see any patron to determinate it.

Dificilis = First group.
Humilis = Second group.

Asper = First group.
Celer = Second group.

I can't figure it out. It has nothing to do with the ending syllable. Do I have to learn it by heart? Can I found in a dictionary which group the adjective belongs to?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿A qué te refieres con segundo grupo? 
*Difficilis* y humilis son _adjetivos de dos terminaciones_ (o de la segunda clase, que se declina según el modelo de los parisílabos de la _tercera declinación_ o temas en *_*-y-*_ >* -i-*), con una foma neutra en -e, _difficile_, _humile_, que se opone al animado (masculino o femenino no se distinguen en este tipo adjetival).
*Asper, -a, -um *es un adjetivo del _tipo 1a_, es decir del _primer tipo pero con un masculino en -*er*_[us]), paralelo al de los substantivos masculinos en -*er* (_liber, libri_),
*Celer, celeris, celere*, es un tipo especial del segundo tipo (tipo 2b), en -_is, -e_, que ha desarrollado, secundariamente (hay usos masculinos de _celeris_) para el nominativo-vocativo singular una forma analógica de los masculinos en -_er_ de la segunda declinación, que veíamos en el ejemplo anterior.


----------



## paradoxa4

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿A qué te refieres con segundo grupo?



Gracias por su explicación.

Con segundo grupo me refiero a: http://www.aulafacil.com/Latin/Lecciones/Temario.htm (Lecciones 10 y 11)

Échele un vistazo, por favor.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En el enLace que das está todo bastante mal organizado y no se corresponde con la nomenclatura al uso entre los clasicistas de lengua española.
Un saludo. 
P. D.: Busca *pntic* en el buscador; es una página del ministerio de educación español de buen nivel, seria, y que contiene cursos de latín entre otras muchas cosas.


----------



## CapnPrep

paradoxa4 said:


> Difficilis = First group.
> Humilis = Second group.


Where did you get this information? The site you linked to does not mention _humilis_, and it lists _difficilis_ as an adjective of the 3rd declension (i.e. "second group") with two endings (in Lesson 18: "_difficilis, difficile_: difícil"). As XiaoRoel said, _humilis_ is declined just like _difficilis_.


paradoxa4 said:


> I can't figure it out. It has nothing to do with the ending syllable. Do I have to learn it by heart? Can I found in  a dictionary which group the adjective belongs to?


In fact you can usually tell from the ending of the masculine singular form, but unfortunately you have to learn the adjectives ending in _-er_ by heart. A good  dictionary will indicate how every adjective is declined, by listing the  feminine and neuter forms if they are different from the masculine  singular. If all three forms are the same (in other words, we are dealing with an adjective of the second group with one ending), the dictionary will indicate the genitive singular form ending in _-is_. For example, in this list from Lesson 18:



_*rectus, recta, rectum: justo*_three forms, feminine in _-a_ and neuter in _-um_ → *first group*_*dulcis, dulce: dulce*_two forms listed, the second one ends in _-e_ so it must be the neuter → *second group with two endings*_*acer, acris, acre: agudo*_three forms, feminine in _-is_ and neuter in _-e_ → *second group with three endings*_*audax, audacis: atrevido*_two forms listed, the second ends in _-is_ so it is the genitive singular → *second group with one ending*_*difficilis, difficile: difícil*_like _dulce_, above_*miser, misera, miserum: desgraciado*_like _rectus_, above_*longus, longa, longum: largo*_like _rectus_, above


----------



## paradoxa4

Thank you all for your answers.


----------



## Cagey

Please remember that *the Latin forum allows discussion in any language, without prejudice.* 

Posts may be translated from one language to another, if someone feels that may help more people to benefit from the discussion.  Similarly, anyone is welcome to request that a post be translated, if the original language is one he or she does not understand.  

(This is a general statement of policy.  I don't think understanding the language is a problem in this particular thread, but I may be mistaken.)

Cagey, moderator


----------



## XiaoRoel

Prosiguiendo con los paradigmas del adjetivo en latín, en mis clases los denomino así:
1. *Adjetivos temáticos*: oposición de tres términos, un masculino, un femenino y un neutro. El masculino y neutro pertenecen a los temas en - y el femenino a los temas en a. Hay tantos tipos como tipos de paradisma de los masculinos de los temas en -o (2ª declinación:
1.1. con los masculinos en -us: paradigma bonus, bona, bonum;
1.2. con los masculinos en er:
1.2.1. con _mantenimiento de la e_: paradigma _liber, libera, liberum;_
1.2.2. con _pérdida de la e_ de -er en los casos oblicuos, entre una oclusiva y la -r-: paradigma _ater, atra, atrum;
_2. *Adjetivos atemáticos*:
2.1. siguen el _modelo parisílabo_ que opone un animado en -is (masculino o femenino) a un inanimado (un neutro) en -e: paradigma _fortis, forte_;
2.1.1. con creación de una _forma masculina secundaria en -er_ y con tres géneros como los adjetivos del tipo uno pero sólo en el nominativo-vocativo singular: paradigma _acer, acris, acre_ (en el plural y en los casos oblicuos siguen el modelo parisílabo);
2.2. adjetivos verbales _de una terminación_ (son participios activos "de presente") siguen el modelo de los _imparisílabos atemáticos_: paradigma _amans, amantis_.
Un saludo.


----------

